# Willow Run Airshow 2008



## SloDown (Aug 11, 2008)

This is my first post....

Here are a couple of pics I took over the weekend at the Willow Run Air Show in Ypsilanti, MI (aka the Thunder Over Michigan Air Show). This is the 4th year in a row I have gone and I look forward to it all year long. The only thing missing is Bob Hoover in his Yellow P-51.

More photos can be seen at: pevans.smugmug.com/Warbirds


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## rochie (Aug 12, 2008)

nice photo's SloDown


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2008)

Good stuff!


----------



## v2 (Aug 12, 2008)

cool pics!


----------



## trackend (Aug 12, 2008)

love the shots SD


----------



## DBII (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice work. What did you shoot with?

DBII


----------



## SloDown (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks all for your kind remarks....

DBII, I used a Nikon D300 camera and a 70-200VR lens with a TC14 tele-converter (gave me a 280mm focal length).


----------

